# Panhandle Landscaping



## Lockwood10 (Jun 7, 2015)

Cut, edge, and blow $25
Full yard services (leaves/debree rakedand thrown away, trees/bushes trimmed and shaped, roofs cleaned, garden beds cleaned) anything additional won't be extra charge . $50 (that's not including cut edge and blow) 
Call me @ (937)-248-4474 -Jacob Preston 
Come on guys . These prices are dirt cheap .
Commercial guys are gonna charge you triple that , they are charging $30 a tree and $20 a bush to trim people up, that's ridiculous .(I know because I work for a company as well as my own)
Call me , I'll take care of you. 
Thanks!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Yep, this guy sure will.

He takes care of my Deceased Mom's Yard, while I work towards disposing the of the Estate. He hits me up with a text when he cuts it. I send a check in the mail. Works out great for me. No worries and the yard looks great all the time.


*Thanks
BT}*


----------



## Lockwood10 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for the good review brother


----------



## Lockwood10 (Jun 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

What areas do you service?


----------

